# Outlook / HTML mails erstellen / Quellcode?



## Sway (6. Mai 2003)

Hi. Weiss jemand ob ich mit Outlook (nicht outlook Express) eine HTML Email erstellen kann, wobei ich den Quellcode per Hand editieren kann?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (7. Mai 2003)

Nein - geht nicht  was habe ich mich deshalb schon aufgeregt!!! Du kannst eine HTML Seite schreiben (mit einem Editor deiner wahl) und diese dann über [Einfügen]->[Datei]->[als Text Einfügen] (steht im Dropdown des Buttons) einfügen. Sehr umständlich, sehr dämlich - aber leider die einzige möglichkeit...

Ciao

PS: Wenn du deine Mail als HTML Seite generierst und CSS verwenden willst, pass auf das du die Elemente direkt formatierst - die Style angaben im Head werden nicht beachtet...


----------



## Sway (7. Mai 2003)

Kennst du nen eMail-Client, kann auch für Linux sein, bei dem ich den HTML TAG per Hand editieren kann?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (8. Mai 2003)

Nein leider nicht - bin ziemlich auf Outlook angewiesen (wegen VBA). Ein Mailscript (PHP basierend) wie "SquirrelMail" [1] könnte da bestimmt abhilfe schaffen - ist halt nicht jedermans Geschmack...

Kennst du / kennt ihr noch andere EMail Clients die sich gut scripten lassen (wenn ja, mit welcher Sprache)?

ciao

[1] http://squirrelmail.org


----------

